# Few more for the Engineers



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

gardner 6lxb http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=0Nn_hEAFyQs

Starting up the 1929, 6 cylinder, 160hp, direct reversable, Atlas Imperial marine diesel http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=EYC3BHDlWcU

Elisabeth Knutsen engine room http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Va5CuQJvY

M.A.N. diesel engine http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2GYSnnQgY


----------

